# RF Modulator Broken?



## thefaxmachine (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi,

Just set up my TIVO for the first time. 

Output via SCART is excellent, however output via RF is very very fuzzy and unwatchable.

I've got a cable RF feed coming into the RF in, initially I had some problems with sound on terrestrial channels (via RF) however this seems better now I've improved the connections.

However, the RF Out is so bad, I've tried many different channels to ensure there is no overlap but had no luck.

Is my RF module boken? Can it be replaced?

ANy help would be appreciated.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

See them on ebay for a tenna, people on here have them also. Require some soldering. Does it improve if you move it around, could be just a dry joint??

On the sticky I remember seeing recommended frequencies that don't bleed over, don't think from what you are saying this is the issue, but worth a try??


----------



## gazza (Dec 11, 2002)

The best (and cheepest) way to get a decent RF output from a TiVo is to make use of a VCR. The output from TiVo is via the scart to the VCR. Set the channel on the VCR to AV1 and tune the TV to the RF output of the VCR.


----------

